# Diving in a pool



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I took my kid up to Georgia aquarium for his birthday. I booked me a dive in the main aquarium with the whale sharks and some massive rays. I got to spend about 35 minutes in the water incredible scenery and meeting my kids at the main wall and playing with them through the glass was cool as hell. If you ever have the chance it is a blast


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to do that, do you have a link to the site?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a awesome birthday gift btw!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Just go to their website you can found out all the info. It was amazing watching everything (course it was weird with my hands free with a gun)


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive been to that aquarium before but need knew you could dive in it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

A friend of mine does some volunteer work for them and gets the chance to dive there. He said it's a great experience.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Berry said:


> it was weird with my hands free with a gun


First day of the zombie apocalypse I know where I'm going hunting! There's some nice grouper in that tank :whistling:


----------

